# Perfect water conditions



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Now that I have your attention let me start off by saying.............
"There is no such thing as perfect water conditions".
What is IDEAL for one species of fish isn't for another. Rift Lake Cichlids require completely different levels than are ideal for Discus. Planted tanks need higher nitrate levels than non planted ones.

When posting problems, please be sure to include at the least...............
Tank size
Tank inhabitants
water parameters which include but are not limited to:
NH3 (ammonia)
NO2 (nitrIte)
NO3 (nitrAte)
Filtration
Weekly matainence (waterchanges. dosing etc...)
Lighting
Tank location
Type of tank (saltwater, planted, community, cichlid.....)
Tank age

Thanks in advance.................
Your friendly, neighborhood moderator


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

good point!


----------



## user name (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi im new this site is gud


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That awould definately be a very good idea.


----------



## tropical (Jul 13, 2007)

im just looking for an answer here i am just about to get some tropical fish i cant get freshwater i can only get tap water which has been clorinated what if anyhting do i need to put in my tank to keep the fish happy?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

tropical said:


> im just looking for an answer here i am just about to get some tropical fish i cant get freshwater i can only get tap water which has been clorinated what if anyhting do i need to put in my tank to keep the fish happy?


In the future please post in a new thread.

Chlorinated Tap water is fine to use, however, it needs to be treated to remove the chlorine. If you can afford fish, you can afford chlorine remover. I recommend Prime or Stress Coat. After the water is chlorine free, it would be safe to add fish. 

Please read here to learn about the nitrogen cycle, so you do not run into any problems. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/7125-nitrogen-cycle-basics.html


----------



## Britni (Sep 23, 2008)

Like most fish they are highly tolerant of a wide range of conditions and you really shouldn't be messing with the water because this can easily lead to instabilities, which is the worst thing. I have kept many types of 'soft water' fish successfully, including angels, in my ph 8.2 tapwater. So do yourself and the fish a favour and don't worry about ph.The correct water conditions is clean and ideal heat from 76-82°.
----------------
Britni




Guaranteed ROI


----------

